# 2.5L Tuning options (United Motorsport won't return emails)



## Dubsport Inc (Oct 12, 2002)

*2.5L Tuning options*

Looking for a tune for my 09 2.5 (non MAF) Rabbit. I contacted Fred United Motorsport about a tune and possible dealer info (I have a VW/Audi shop, been here 19 years... Nearest UM dealer is 3 hours away) and they won't return my emails :/. I have looked at C2 motorsport and they have mixed reviews on their tunes and being non MAF car I am limited... any ideas will be appreciated. Would like to have the capabilty to do a SRI upgrade if possible. Had this in "model specific" but got no feedback!
Thanks in advance
Richard


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

If you want an Sri, you could contact integrated engineering about the intake manifold and tune. You could also try calling UM, always had good luck getting someone or a call back after leaving a message. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Try getting ahold of them through facebook. I dont think they keep up with their website very much so that could explain the no response. Jeff Atwood is the head tuner for them, you could always look him up and talk to him directly.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Call is the probably the easiest way. Fred is extremely busy, and will take a while before he gets to emails.

Peter


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Not to defend them, but not to bash them either...

IIRC they are a small operation, 2 or 3 people. Jeff does all the tuning, and Fred does EVERYTHING else... which is a lot. And likely time is not enough for him to do it all.

Give him a call.


----------



## Dubsport Inc (Oct 12, 2002)

Thanks for the input guys... Yeah not here to bash UM, but I sent an email in early December and then a follow up email a month later, no reply ... to me that is not the greatest customer service. I think I may go with IE's setup as we have used them in the past!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2011)

Dubsport Inc - Best way to get a hold of us is giving a call in (203)889-0008 I would have no problem sorting you, or you can PM me your number and email address and I take a look at your email and give you a call. Not sure why I would not have returned your email, it may have ended up in spam some how.


----------



## Dubsport Inc (Oct 12, 2002)

Fred
Thanks... PM sent!
Cheers
Richard


----------



## Dubsport Inc (Oct 12, 2002)

Just an update on this (a year later) after Fred contacted me and said he would help, he didn't and stopped returning PM's I have been in the auto industry for 30 years total and I have never seen a company with such poor customer service than United Motorsports. I talked to Mark at Malone Tuning (I am a dealer for their TDI tunes) and got one of his tunes (a totally smooth transaction) and couldn't be happier, I would recommend Malone for the 2,5 tunes, I give credit where credit is due!


----------

